# Sedalia - Palmer Lake-Monument - Any shoulder on the road?



## 8Ring (Jul 15, 2007)

Hello:

The missus and I plan to ride from Sedalia to Palmer Lake / Monument tomorrow. She wants to know if the road has any shoulder and general road and traffic conditions. 

Any advice is welcome.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## 67fb (Jul 30, 2007)

no shoulder on that stretch. Speed limit is as low as 50, so most autos are'nt going more than 65. Fair amount of cycle traffic, so you are not in a unusually dangerous place. 

I ride Palmer Lake to Tomah rd and back via Bear Dance and Spruce Mt road.


----------



## palmerlaker (Sep 30, 2005)

Hwy 105 from Larkspur to Palmer Lake has some decent shoulder, also Spruce Mtn road is pretty good. From my experience there's not alot traffic and they seem to realize bikes use the road as well. It's a fun ride, you'll enjoy it.....


----------



## 8Ring (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for the information. Today we did Lookout Mt., Boettcher Mansion, and Mt. Vernon Country Club (for the first time!). Next week we'll head south to Palmer Lake.

Chris


----------



## BeeCharmer (Apr 30, 2003)

Don't miss a stop at the Speed Trap coffee shop in Palmer Lake.


----------

